# Infographic: The World's 10 Vainest Skyscrapers



## OmarCardon (Feb 11, 2016)

This infographic from co.design shows the 10 'vainest' skyscrapers...what do you think?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Needs to be moved to the other skyscrapers forum in world forums of course.

Anyway it's a bit silly because it's based on official data, so it doesn't account for the vanity heights of 1WTC and Empire State Building because most of it is made up antennas that aren't counted in official height but were put there mostly to add height anyway (especially on 1WTC.) More so, it doesn't count that humongous structure on top of the Mecca Royal Clock Tower because small bits of it count as kinda occupiable. Basically, if Burj Khalifa made its top an official tiny observation deck, it would be counted as occupiable much like the top of Mecca Royal Clock Tower, despite the fact that either tower's top quarter can be used by a handful of people at most. Saudis win at cheating the statistics.


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol where's the One World Trade Center? :laugh:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Gah! Look at all these buildings whose non-occupiable (and very visible) parts have been counted as part of the heights, and they REFUSE to count the Sears Tower's antennae as part of its height! Justice, people, justice!


----------

